# Have you ever fallen in love with a breed that is so unlike what you normally go for?



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I did. I went to the Alberta kennel club show yesterday.. and I fell in love with.. a standard poodle. I'd thought about looking into them before because they always pop up on those "breed quizzes" as being right for me but I don't normally like their looks. BUT. There was an 11 year old ex show dog who was doing agility there. The owner asked if I could hold him while she went to the washroom. I fell completely in love!! I think I was petting him for like 20 minutes. He was cuddly and smart and sweet and everything I love in my ideal dog. I'd like to get into conformation in a few years and would love a spoo though I heard they are tough to show.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I fell in love with a spoo once... but he was of the "giant" category... a big 90 lb jet black - I know nothing about poodles but I am certain that he doesn't conform. His name is "Hugo" and comes into our store every once in a while... a great, goofy guy.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I did. My son brought home Shade. He is a rottie/boxer mix. Short-haired, rambuctious, hyperactive, destructive, and not the brightest bulb in the pack. The kind of dog I would walk right past at the rescue. I don't like short haired dogs. I like Chows.......fuzzy, independent, smarter then me, lazy, never destroy anything, and did I mention fuzzy! 

But......Shade has the biggest brown eyes, and wanted nothing more then to be loved. He now is so attached to me that I can't even walk from room to room without him. And I actually love the short haired beast.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Spoos rule ... don't be embarrassed, just embrace it  Seriously, pit bulls and poodles are the two most maligned breeds, and neither deserve their reputations.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

SpooOwner said:


> Spoos rule ... don't be embarrassed, just embrace it  Seriously, pit bulls and poodles are the two most maligned breeds, and neither deserve their reputations.


Isn't it funny... I have a pitty and he is the most docile dog I have ever had (until somebody tries to break into the backyard... but that's another story). Loves kids, dogs, cats, people... everything. AND he is intact (we are neutering him next month - waited until he was full grown). Never has he ever shown one ounce of dog aggression. 

& I can vouch for Spoos, or poodles in general - one of the most athletically inclined breeds, IMHO.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Yes, this weekend I'm watching a pittie mix thats a total doll. He's so docile and gentle. He let me give him a bath and clip his nails without any fussing, he loves other dogs and people and now he's curled up at my feed sleeping, waiting for his mom to pick him up.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

My friends pug puppy Lola. I'd never ever have thought I'd get to love a pug. They just aren't me, I like the hyperactive herder, the dog thats constantly testing you and you're struggling to stay one step ahead. But, this Lola, golly, she's awesome, so unlike what I imagined a pug to be. She's an awesome swimmer and we are encouraging her to dive off the side of the pool as I reckon it'd be really neat to see if she'd do dock diving one day.
View attachment 3453
View attachment 3454


I personally wouldn't get one until I was older, as I enjoy running and biking too much, and you do have to be very careful with them in the heat down here.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i think it's time to give humans the bad rap....they're the ones who deserve it.

the only standard poodle i ever met that was a horrid horrid dog was one who was, believe it or not, chained outside...as a guard dog..and attacked my little mixed breed cocker spaniel every time we walked passed him...

i think poodles, especially the standard sizes...are magnificent..i would own one in a heart beat, although i would probably break all the rules and just keep them cut short..and not show....

but i did fall in love with my pug, a dog who sheds and i don't care for shedding dogs.....he is simply not my dog, yet he is so my dog....i would never have gotten a pug or thought about one until i got bubba.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> She's an awesome swimmer and we are encouraging her to dive off the side of the pool as I reckon it'd be really neat to see if she'd do dock diving one day.
> View attachment 3453
> View attachment 3454




Is that where you live?!??!?

Will you PLEASE adopt me!!?


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I saw a beautiful blue merle (sp?) collie and immediately fell in love with her.so furry so fluffy so pretty. I feel in love with her face her coloring and of course this was an owner who had total total control of her dog, I loved that about the owner and the dog. Maybe if I were reincarnated...................... ok~ well, I also love a lot of breeds though but that particular dog was so so nice and the owner too haha!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

SerenityFL said:


> Is that where you live?!??!?
> 
> Will you PLEASE adopt me!!?


Do you look like a pug??


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> Do you look like a pug??


Am I cute and small with a squishy face and do I breathe heavily? Yes to cute, yes to smallish, no to squishy face and the only time I breathe heavily is when I have exerted myself somehow.

BUT! I am housetrained, I can fetch you your slippers, the newspaper, another bottle of beer from the fridge. I won't chew your couch, I won't bark at other dogs or people unless they deserve it and I won't whine every time you leave the house. I promise not to attack the mailman nor examine every last fire hydrant on walks. I won't dig in the trash, I won't steal your clothes and I won't sit at your feet begging for scraps while you sit at the dinner table. And I promise that I will NEVER chew up the cable line when you and your friends are in the middle of watching an exciting rugby match. In fact, I'll go so far as to mock the Aussies just to show you my loyalty. :nerd:


----------



## Woofers (Nov 14, 2010)

One more for the Standard Poodle! Bought Ginger from a breeder in May of 2010 for the purpose of breeding. Fell in love with her and the breed! Never thought I would own any type of Poodle and now will never be without.


----------



## Woofers (Nov 14, 2010)

still learning the site........why are my pictures in the middle of the post?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> Do you look like a pug??


i'll send you bubba. i guarantee you'll be sending him back after a week.

they shed whole dogs....in a day.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Yup. Murphy, the Cocker Spaniel. I'm not a spaniel person. Heck, I'm the opposite of Chowder: I don't do long hair. He doesn't live at my house, he lives at my daycare, he's so much happier trotting around there, but even so, I LOVE that little guy. I'm just not a cocker person. My husband thought he was, once, it was a disaster. He's freaking awesome. I have our roomer keep his fur short, except for his do, which technically is a mowhawk... you know, when I spike it, otherwise it just flops over his face. He has one eye. He's old, we're not sure how old, probably 10. He can be kinda grumpy sometimes, but he's so affectionate. And his tongue hangs out a lot of the time. 
Murphy Smurfy.


----------

